# How do you feel about Wusthof Classic Ikon?



## morgan241 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've basically had shit knifes my whole life, excuse my language . I'm finally going to treat myself to a few nice ones. I went into a cooking store to test the feel and what not and I loved how they felt in my hand. I'm just curious if anyone has had any problems with them or not. Thank you much.


----------



## chrismit (Nov 18, 2012)

Morgan, I've held the ikon but I've never used one. You will find a lot of people on this forumn are fans of japanese knives, however, that does not mean wusthof knives are no good. My understanding of the ikon series is the angle on them is a little steeper than the classic wusthof and they use the same steel as their other knives. This steel tends to be a bit soft for my tastes but if you use a honing rod you should be ok. I don't remember the profile but if its like their other knives it has significant belly, something I'm not partial to but others really like. Wusthof typically has excellent fit and finish and good customer support. If you are open to other options it might help to provide some additional info such as; budget, profile, sharpening plan, size, home vs pro etc


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

ikon: handle heavy, hard to keep sharp and sharpen (on a waterstone), don't like the profile, good for chopping herbs though.

but you know??? best way to get an opinion is to hold an ikon yourself and feel for yourself.

we can all say what we want but its YOU who' going to use it.

ones like can be anothers dislike….


----------

